# New and feeling sad!!



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello,

What a great site.  I didn't realise there were so many girlies like me - for 3 years it has felt like I have been so alone with nobody that really understands!!

I'm Lou and my DP is the wonderful Ian who I love so much.  We have been together for just over 6 years and TTC for just over 3 - which feels more like forever.  We have had all the tests going and we come under the "unexplained" catagory which, although it's great that there is nothing wrong is still so fraustrating.  All my friends either have babies or are about to and if one more person tells me to relax and forget about it I am going to scream!!

We have just gone through our first course of IUI with injections and no joy my af came yesterday and it felt like one of the worst days of my life!! As well as the IUI not being successful I had the worst day at work and just wanted to lock myself away and cry!!  But today is another day and I am feeling a lot better and ready to try again next month hopefully.

We are going to able to start IVF next year but felt we couldn't just sit around and wait for that so decided to try IUI in between.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

TTFN

Lou xx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi lou,

sorry to read about yr BFN, just hang in there hun . We too have unexplained! and yes it is frustrating but as you go past the barriers you realeaze those ifs,why's ect.. This month I got rid of the 
fact that yes my DH sperm and my eggies do fertilize and I can tell you that is a big weigh off  our shoulders. We had 9 lovely eggies fertilize. So dont give up, Im now on my 2ww. .

Ive also been having accupuncture this time and feel it has contributed to alot of factors! both mentally
and physically.

I'm afraid IVF is a rollercoaster ride, you have a bit of hope then it smakes you in the face when you get a negative. But there is one thing I can say is boy am I a stronger women for it! and Ive really got to know who Im am as a person and my own body. Most women who have babies naturally dont even get to that stage so there is something to say for IVF. Also they dont get to see their embryos either! something to think about hun.


Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Feel free to email me any time.

Luv and Hugs
Spiritx


----------



## suzyj (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi girls

It's my first time posting on this site as well.  It is so good to hear others feel the same as me!  I have unexplained infertility too and found that very frustrating as well!  There must be something wrong if I am not getting pregnant.  I've had 3 IUI's (first one worked but I miscarried) and I am just starting on our 4th go after a 3 month break (which seemed like forever!), first injection tomorrow.

I don't know if you may be interested in seeing an acupuncturist as they may find something wrong even if you've had all the tests and been diagnosed with unexplained infertility.  I've been seeing one who has found imbalances in my hormones which were undetected by blood tests.  I was so relieved to find something to try and fix that I've felt better since seeing her and she gives me some emotional support as well which you just don't get in clinics.    She is addressing this with various herbal pills and acupuncture every week.

where are you girls having your treatment?  good luck with  your next iui lou!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck!

I'm on my 2ww on my 4th iui - we're unexplained too, although my age is now adding to the problems!

Iui does work for some people - CR on the iui girls thread has just got a BFP at the 3rd attempt!  

Come & join us on the iui girls - everyone's lovely & we all know how crap IF is!

Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

i've just started my first IUI, 1st jab yesterday! I too am unexplained and have age against me. It's a race against time as my cons said over 40 the success rates for IUI & IVF are much less 

I've had clomid for 4 months, perviously had clomid for 6 months 2 years ago & the cons washed his hands of me becasue I was too old for IVF in that area & IUI was neve even mentioned.

Holidng out for a tiny miracle like you Spirit, not giving up hope yet but still very scared it might not work


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Having read all your posts I just wanted to say to all of you that I too was "unexplained" & know how frustrating it can feel to be told that everything is perfectly fine, but still not get pregnant month after month/year after year. 

I was so lucky to get a BFP from IUI on my second go last year.  Please never give up hope, it is possible for each & every one of you to achieve your BFP.

Wishing you all the luck in the world   

Minkey x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Lou

Welcome to FF.  It's a brilliant site and the girls on here are all lovely and will I am sure help you through.

I too am unexplained and whilst I initially thought this was a good thing as it meant nothing was wrong, it is so frustrating and you can't help but come up with your own theories on why it's not happening as no-one else can tell you.  The best explanation I've ever had is that it is probably something minor and hard to detect for both the man and woman, making it that much harder to conceive, even though on its own it probably wouldn't prevent conception.  So on that basis, I reckon we will get there with fertility treatment and IUI is definitely a good first step for those who are unexplained.


I hope you are feeling better after your BFN.  I know how devastating it is.  Wishing you lots of     for your next go.

Love Rachel


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We're unexplained too, I just wanted to say sorry about your BFP, and I'm glad you're feeling a little better today.  I'm kind of just nosing around the site a bit and feel I shouldn't be in this bit because I haven't had an IUI yet and I'm still trying to find out if we're eligible for it on the NHS.  I've e-mailed my PCT and so far haven't had a response.  We've been told by our consultant that we have to wait until next May before we can go on the IVF waiting list because we're unexplained and need to have been ttc for 3 years but I'm not sure what rules apply to IUI, I'm getting so impatient I think we might just bite the bullet and go private, but I'd like to know if we can have NHS treatment at least before we start shelling out money.

I'm going for my first acupuncture treatment next week, because a lot of ladies on here seem to think it's a positive way forward and as I have such a short AF it would appear that there is a imbalance somewhere even if it doesn't show up on the bloods.

Anyway wishing you all luck with your IUI treatments and if I ever get any answers form anywhere I'll be hopefully joining you for real soon.

Love and babydust

 

DC xx


----------



## suzyj (Jul 15, 2005)

oops I've just realised I never signed my name on my last post !

anyway I did my first injection this morning and didn't get too upset for once, feels good to be having another go actually.  my clinic is at Warren street in London where there was a bomb today and I was grateful it didn't interrupt my treatment - people's lives are at risk and I am focused on my fertility treatment, I feel bad about that....

it is very comforting to exchange messages with others undergoing their iui's at the same time as me - good luck prof waffle and jess I really think the 2ww is worse than the injections/clomid stage of iui so I'm thinking of you and have my fingers crossed - good luck! it'll be my turn soon

take care
suzy


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the support girls it has made me feel a lot more positive about things.  Soon as first IUI didn't work we are having a month off and then going to think about 2nd attempt!!

We are having treatment at Queen Mary's Hospital Assisted Conception Unit in Roehampton and having to pay £500 a go!! They have recommended 3 attempts before IVF but I am thinking about going to a private clinic for the other 2 goes - can anyone recommend a good clinic?  Everyone was really nice at Queen Mary's but just felt we were not getting the best service especially as we are paying for treatment.

On basting I asked if I could lay down for half hour and they said that 5 minutes was enough!!  Bless my DP - he tried to keep the nurse talking for as long as possible so I could stay laying down for longer!!

Feeling much better this week and it's nearly fertile time again so think i will book myself in for a massage and try to relax.

I did try acupuncture when we were TTC naturally but after 3 months they told me they couldn't really help and the next stage would be IVF which I was a bit surprised about!!  Can anyone recommend a good acupuncturist or any other treatments I could try??  We also tried chinese herbs for a while but they were disgusting!!

Wishing you all lots of luck.

Lou xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Louju,
I'm new too and also unexplained infertility.
had my 1st IUI on Monday, off work now feeling crap and not very optimistic about success.
Where are u having yr treatment? I'm at UCH.
xxx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hiya,

I am having treatment at Queen Mary's hospital, Roehampton in the assisted conception unit.  1st attempt didn't work but i am excited about 2nd try which we shall start next month (having a month off).

How are you feeling?  I have my fingers crossed for you!!

Lou x


----------



## suzyj (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Jazmine,

I'm having iui at UCH as well!  I'm having my last scan tomorrow and then probably insemination on saturday.  Who is your consultant there?  I am seeing Dr Ranieri but don't really like him.  I find the nurses really friendly though, how about you?  The 2ww is the worst part of it all though isn't it?  

Suzy.

Hi Lou,

My acupunturist is really good, she works in Balham and Colliers Wood though, if you are interested i can give you her details?  She has been treating me for 3 months now and my periods are so much less painful and heavy than they used to be which is good.  She is giving me acupunture while I have the iui and will have a session on Saturday before i have the insemination.

Re the lying down thing i know what you mean, i try and lie there as long as i can until the nurses start worrying about me! i the first iui i had they tipped up the bed a bit so nothing could possibly come out and I asked them to do so again this time but the nurse just thought I was weird - i'm so embarrassed i asked now!!

enjoy your month off treatment!

Suzy


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi suzy,
My consultant is Paul Serhal,although ive only seen him once.
The nurses are fantastic, so friendly!
Im on day 5 now of my  today has been a good day, full of energy!
Glad im at work to take my mind off it.
Next time you are going let me know and if im there we can meet for a coffee if u fancy?
Let me know how u go.x
Jazz
x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

WISHING YOU LOTS OF LUCK. try to stay positive that you are having treatment as the success rate appears good if you read the IUI with Big Fat Positive thread. 
I got pregnant on the 2nd attempt of IUI. I cut out caffiene and only drank mineral water and tried to have a healthier diet.........we planned to give it 3 attempts and then have a rest for a couple of months........so i am so glad now I did'nt as I have a 4 month old baby daughter called Poppy.  We found it very stressful but very worth it in the end.
be positive.........don't look down the year that you can have IVF...........give IUI a go first it can work for us. some people have up to 6 goes. I will keep a track on you and send you some positive vibes. good luck i have a good feeling for you and hope to hear you posting this year with a BIG positive.xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

i also had the problem of being told 5 mins was enough. but i just stayed there for about 8 minutes until i felt a bit silly.....then went home went to bed for the day just to relax and think positive. we also did it later that afternoon about 4pm after it had all settled down as my husband was off work that day. he had to go in earlier to do his sperm bit..........but it worked. being positive can help.but i know where you are coming from every little tiny detail makes you think your chance is slighter higher. i was exactly the same. i think you are positive in your mind so good luck.x


----------



## Amal (Apr 22, 2005)

Just thought I would say Hi as I am also unexplained for 3 years and about to start IUI this month, was meant to start two months ago, but doing it on the NHS and expected to ovulate over the weekend, then my body conspired against me and decided to have a 38 day cycle which meant that the next month I was on holiday when I should have had IUI, thought this might be a good sign ie ovulation time while relaxed etc etc but to no avail. So although I feel that my body is acutally working against me, I am starting this month as should ovulate on a weekday, I asked them to scan me and am doing it without drugs.

Am frustrated as I want to give IUI a good go before I go on to IVF but I have to do IUI on NHS (althrough they don't open weekends and only have clinics Monday and Thursdays and don't wash the sperm!!!) otherwise I will lose right to free IVF go which isn't an option financially. Have contacted local support group and there have been sucesses with doing IUI this way so trying to stay positive. Also going to ask them about any local alternative therapists they would reccomend.

Anyway good luck to you all who are on your 2ww or about to do IUI. Congratulations to those of you that have had success it is really encouraging to read your stories.

Amal


----------



## suzyj (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Jazz, Amal and everyone really!

had insemination yesterday and was really disappointed, they were a whole hour and a half late doing the insemination which made me worry about the sperm falling asleep!  they say you should have a full bladder as well but i simply coudn't hold on any longer so had to go to the loo before the insemination which doesn't help.  i did stay lying down for 20 mins and when i finally got up i realized they were waiting for me to come out as the clinic closes at lunchtimes on saturdays!  a couple of hours later i went to the loo only to find the sample had all come out.  dh is being much more optimistic than me so am trying to soak up his positive vibes!  

Jazz dito, let me know when you next go to the clinic, it would be good to meet up.  Paul Sehal did my insemination and i really like him but he was rushed off his feet on saturday.  we went to the pictures on saturday afternoon which completely took my mind off it which was just what i needed.

Lou, the iui is £500 a pop at UCH as well, i guess that's the going rate, bit of a rip off really i think for what they do.

stay positive, stay positive!  trying not to think about it all too much now!

good luck to you all. 

Suzy
xx

xx


----------

